# Epek demonstration video for it's durability



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This is brand new. Tell me what ya think.


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks good to me, can I order the new design online yet ?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks good Scott. You guys did a bang up job on that video.

Man, I can't wait for my plywood hunt to start!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Discount buy for forum members??? Limited time offer....order now and get a free ShamWow??


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I personally am sold on the product. If I wanted to see a demonstration it would be a durability test. One other test I would love to see is shooting the broadhead through paper, 1 sheet then 2 then 3 then 4 then 5 etc. etc. basically to see the spot or what force it takes to deploy the head. That test would interest me as much if not more than the plywood test. 

Great video.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys I am already sold on the broadhead, But, and this is a big but. Your video proves nothing. All the skeptics out there will notice the same thing I did. You cut away then repositioned the camera to show the head when it came out the back side. During this time it would be easy to put a brand new head on and try and pass it for the old head. (Not that you would do this..) I recommend you have one camera on the front of the Plywood and the other on the side. After the shot zoom in with the side shot camera (without breaking away). This would prove that it's the original head. 

Hopefully this helpful hint will earn me a free pack of broad heads.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Scott I have a doe tag that starts august 2 second and I would love to give them a try, so would they be ready for retail sale before then?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

MD#1, They are in the process of being made right now. Greg has a bunch of inner pieces done and is now waiting on the outers. He will get them anodized and we will be putting them together. He is planning on having them on the market by August 1st. The older version is just as lethal but has not held up to the kind of torture that we just put the new one through. They will kill a doe just fine and they are at a discount price right now at the local dealerships and online stores.

FB, I only switched to the back on the one shot when I did not take the camera around to show what it did without breaking. When I was editing, I took some footage out because people would lose intrest very fast while I set down my bow and took the walk to the target while nothing was happening and to be honest with you, I had no desire to stand right next to the target while Greg took his shots.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Lookin' good Scott. Have you guys thought of making your trochar tip replaceable? I know on occasion my broadhead will strike a rock, which toasts the tip.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Are there going to be any Epek shooters at the Archery World Cup in Ogden on the 7th of Aug????


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

From a fireside discussion on "what if", to proven accuracy, durability and performance! Congratulations fellas! Wonderful job! If I was an archer, I certainly would be using your broadheads in the field!


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet love the idea of the epek design i had a little durribility problems with the old one but it looks like you guys nailed it on this new one cant wait to get this. I think it would be cool if you did a video showing the old one doing the plywood test vs the new one.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I am almost convinced. How about instead of telling us it will go through bone you show us. I want to see it go against ribs, shoulder blade and the lower shoulder bone. In other words prove it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> Lookin' good Scott. Have you guys thought of making your trochar tip replaceable? I know on occasion my broadhead will strike a rock, which toasts the tip.


I am sure that on a local level anyway, in some instances, that could be arranged. A person can however just lay the tip of the head on a piece of sandpaper and rub it out.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> I am almost convinced. How about instead of telling us it will go through bone you show us. I want to see it go against ribs, shoulder blade and the lower shoulder bone. In other words prove it.


Actually Deer and Elk shoulder bones are made of Plywood.


----------



## 200inchmuley (Jul 26, 2010)

Scott,

Several of my buddies and I used the Epek last year and our biggest concern was the entrance wound on our animals. The blades did not deploy on last years broadhead until inside the animal. On multiple animals, we had "bullet hole" sized openings. In 5 animals that were shot, we did not get a pass through, so a decent sized opening was critical to tracking our game. We did watch 2 of them die within 60 yards, so that was great. However, we lost a big mule deer in some really thick country because we weren't able to track it. A couple weeks later we recovered the animal due to the smell. The deer hadn't gone very far, but the small entrance wound left no blood for tracking. We had a similar experience with a cow elk, but luckily enough guys were able to spread out and one of them stumbled on the dead elk. Again, the elk didn't go really far, but there was absolutely no blood. 

I'm not trying to bash your head here. I loved how it flew, but an archery hunter needs an entrance hole that will allow them to track an animal. Did you do anything different on this years head increasing how fast it delploys? I'm sure it will open on a hard surface like plywood, but how about the softer hide of an animal? 

From my experience last year, the epek did a great job killing the animals it shot....it just opened too late. All of the damage was internal, but there was no entrance hole to leave a blood trail. 

I would love to try the epek again, but I'm not sure the durablility factor has fixed the entrance hole issue.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry that you are having trailing issues 200inchmuley. BTW, welcome to the forum. I feel honored that this thread gave you the courage to finally join and begin posting. ha ha
We did revamp the blade alignment just a bit as well. The blades used to sit evenly in the troughs created for them in the inner piece. They now are more shallow at the top end making them JUST barely under the outer shroud and flush with that piece instead of lower and more concealed. They are now angling outward before the hit vs. even within the head. This is a fine line with the bow speeds out there. We have had great results in our testing. I have had pretty good deployment with my old ones and would not hesitate shooting my "Once in a Lifetime" Bull Elk with it this year. Many don't have the issue that you spoke of but enough did that we took great consideration of their desires in making this new one just a split second faster.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> I am almost convinced. How about instead of telling us it will go through bone you show us. I want to see it go against ribs, shoulder blade and the lower shoulder bone.


I showed this to one of our engineers (working on a "secret" project along these lines actually) and he kinda scoffed at the idea of even using plywood, claiming any broadhead should blow through a soft wood like plywood, regardless of how thick the sheet is after I mentioned that this was 3/4 plywood which was claimed to be quite a bit tougher than the thinner 1/4 sheets. He then proceeded to show me a bunch of videos of some products against actual bone, cinder blocks, etc. Pretty cool to see comparison videos against something that is pretty stout, especially in "slo mo".... would love to see just some torture test vids with this EPEK stuff. I probably won't use them either way, but I'm a glutton for arrow destruction so it'd be cool to watch. 8) I will say this... watching small game heads against tennis balls, tomatoes, kiwis, and all sorts of other stuff is pretty entertaining if you're into slo mo explosions. I'll ask him if I can post one or two.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Along the lines of the head's re-usability, I'm curious about you shooting it into dirt. If the head gets a little grit in it, does it fail on the next shot?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Along the lines of the head's re-usability, I'm curious about you shooting it into dirt. If the head gets a little grit in it, does it fail on the next shot?


If it were me that had a head hit dirt or even an animal and fill with blood, I would NOT shoot it again unless I had to without breaking it down, cleaning it with a tooth brush and letting it dry completely before re building it. That goes with ANY mechanical head.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Interesting video. I am impressed by the durability of the head. I think it would be interesting to see some shots through cantelope, watermelon or tomatoes in slow mo. That might more clearly show how the blades would deploy on an animal, especially the entrance wound.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

How does it do against sheetrock now?


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm interested in trying this head out, But the one area of i have of concern is a few people are talking about the entry of the broadhead tip with the hide of the animal maybe having issues. That to me is a huge issue if it is true. I would however like to know if the new epeks coming out have addressed that issue if there is a issue. I'm hoping that is not a common theme with that broad head cause im leaning more towards trying them out. MR 22 what say you?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the kind of thing I'd be interested in seeing.... just to see how these things hold up.....






Here's one for Tex... from 3Rivers Archery. FYI...the arrow they're shooting just happens to be a Beman MFX Classic shaft custom made for these guys. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> But the one area of i have of concern is a few people are talking about the entry of the broadhead tip with the hide of the animal maybe having issues.


That was a huge issue for us too and we've solved this by changing the angle of the blades as they sit in the inner piece. By putting a little outward "English" on them we're speeding up the deploy rate quite a bit. From what I've seen in the testing most all of the shots show a fully deployed head upon entry. Some of the entrance wounds we're seeing are huge. Like, 2" huge!



> Here's one for Tex... from 3Rivers Archery.


Ya, those Woodsman Elite heads are one bad mamba-jamba. If I didn't shoot wood arrows I'd have to try those. For now I'll just stick with my good ol Snuffers.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks TEX when should i be able to pick a few of the new ones up? When will they be on the shelves?


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Is there anyway to do a test with the target at an angle, to represent a quartering shot? 

thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

herf916 said:


> Thanks TEX when should i be able to pick a few of the new ones up? When will they be on the shelves?


The boss tells me August 1st... We'll see...Call UAC and talk to Greg or Gerald to find out.


----------



## wixxman (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a dumb question! Live in California (Northern) and have never seen a Epek broadhead in any archery store and I have been in most. Where do I buy them. Any place in Rickfield or Cedar City? OHHHHH how much are they?
Thanks
Wixxman


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

For you outa staters, you can get them online from a few different dealers. I know that you can get them from epekbroadheads.com which is not us. We are epekhunting.com where you can have your local dealer contact us and we will get him all the heads that he needs and he then will be a "dealer" and we can add him to our website to let others know that he has them available.
The other question about the angle is a good one. We have tried just about every thing but I don't know if Greg has tried that one or not. I am surely not worried about that shot. As for melons and cantelopes, etc.... I have shot the soup out of them as well as others. Its just not that cool without a super slow motion camera. The ones that I took with a high quality camera used in wedding videography had no hit in one frame and the next frame was already past through and that was speeding the cameral up as fast as possible so we could slow down the frames on playback.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I would still like to see the melon video, not so much for slo mo part but for blade opening. Inspecting the melon after. I will be down to UAC next week, I will be hunting with them in Vernon no matter what, test or no test. Hope to see you Friday.


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

wow i have to say this is the broad head that i will be using on my book cliffs hunt this year . its really reliable and great to shoot with . wouldn't go with anything else


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you'll be hard pressed to find a mechanical that opens "completely" at impact. I'm more interested in a complete pass through. I believe the energy built up in the head alone will carry it beyond the hide before the blades have a chance to fully deploy. Even a dull stick can penetrate with enough speed and energy behind it. I'd still like to see a smooth slicing transition from a fine tip to the blades. The oversized bone crushing tips many mechanicals present don't do much for me, too much energy lost at impact. I've spent too much time and money chasing speed to give it up at impact. The EPEK team is on to something the way their blades deploy, just wish the tip was more sleek. Just my .02


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to see a broad head that can penetrate titanium, until then I am unimpressed. :mrgreen: :lol: 8) :O•-:


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

well i went and got the new epeks this weekend and they really look more beefed up. hopefully a buck gives me a chance to test these bad boys on him this year


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The original EPEK XC-3 is on sale for $19.99 per 3 pack on Camofire.com today. Just a heads up!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> I want to see a broad head that can penetrate titanium, until then I am unimpressed. :mrgreen: :lol: 8) :O•-:


+1 I'd also like to see something with a heat seeking, or guidance system.


----------

